# Successful Reliability Delivery Perctntages



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

So, I have been with flex prime now for about 6 months now. I received my first hit to my successful delivery ranking. I was stuck in traffic and didnt call support like I knew I should have and was a few minutes late. I responded, but they denied my reversal request. At this point, I am moving on. Currently I stand at 99% successful delivery and 100% reliability. How big of a deal is this hit? What exactly does this effect?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hambone said:


> How big of a deal is this hit? What exactly does this effect?


I don't think there is a definitive answer to your question ... I'm sure there is some algorithm ( area, time, package count, blocks delivered, number of drivers, attempts, bring backs ) ... Only the Amazon architects knows.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

1 late in 6 months = no big deal, based on posting histories here. It's been several months since I saw someone post about deactivation for missed or late blocks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

99 percent can get you deactivated but it's about how often you get the emails. The expectations are high, like jester said as long as you don't make it a habit they have grace


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Seems lately I am getting more emails about stupid things I supposedly did wrong. I got one saying I did not follow customer instructions. Total bs because I always do if there are any. I emailed and asked what I did wrong of course they won't tell me. Can't fix something if I have no idea what I did wrong. I think some customers complain as a form of entertainment.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

No, the complain to get something free. I was late because of a traffic redirect and the restaurant was 20 minutes behind the pickup window and the customer called me when I was 3 minutes away and 1 minute past the delivery window asking me how will I compensate them for being late. They know Amazon is about customer service and will compensate them.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

I know in Dallas I complain to Amazon about flex drivers not delivering packages to my door instead leaving them at the office.

Free money every week until they finally hold someone accountable for reading the delivery instructions



Movaldriver said:


> Seems lately I am getting more emails about stupid things I supposedly did wrong. I got one saying I did not follow customer instructions. Total bs because I always do if there are any. I emailed and asked what I did wrong of course they won't tell me. Can't fix something if I have no idea what I did wrong. I think some customers complain as a form of entertainment.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I always check for delivery instructions. One day I had about 12 that said leave in enclosed front porch and none of them had one. A few people were home so I asked if they had any idea why it said that and they all said no. Don't know what happens to he notes sometimes


----------



## Glamour&Excess SD (Feb 26, 2017)

I have yet to receive a successful delivery ranking. I've been working since Christmas of last year. I've only gone a total of approximately 15 blocks. How many packages or blocks does it usually take to start receiving the sucessful delivery ranking?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's not really a ranking. Just the weekly report card email.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

500 deliveries and 20 blocks.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> It's not really a ranking. Just the weekly report card email.


I've been working four about 3 months and I rarely get weekly reports ... I ALWAYS get my payment emails, but weekly reports are very sporadic.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> I've been working four about 3 months and I rarely get weekly reports ... I ALWAYS get my payment emails, but weekly reports are very sporadic.


I didn't get a weekly report until my first package wasn't received even though I marked it as delivered aka shifty neighbors stole it. That was like 2 months in.


----------

